# Methylene Blue dip treatment



## nsarine (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi! I suspect my betta has a fungal infection, although it may be something else. I'm starting a dip treatment with Methylene Blue, as stated on the bottle - 5 teaspoons per 3 gallons for 10 seconds. I've been searching but can't seem to find the frequency of the treatment. I'm thinking of doing it every other day. If it's safe I may do it every day.

Housing 
What size is your tank? *Half gallon. I know it's small but I will get a bigger one once he's healthy.*

What temperature is your tank? *22C. I know it's not ideal so I will think of getting a heater.*

Does your tank have a filter? *No*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? *No*
Is your tank heated? *No*
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? *None and no live plants.*

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? *Pellets mostly (Betta Bio-Gold). Bloodworms sometimes (Nutrafin basix).*

How often do you feed your betta fish? *Once a day.*

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? *I was doing it weekly but now every two days as part of treatment.*

What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? *Used to be about 66% but now it's 100% as part of treatment.*

What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? * Nutrafin Betta Plus water conditioner. Also half a teaspoon of aquarium salt now as part of treatment.*

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: *It was 4ppm so then I started doing 100% changes every two days. It's about 0.5ppm on the second day now.*

Nitrite: *Did not test.*
Nitrate: *Did not test.*
pH: *Higher than 7.6 (max on colour chart, but seems to be a little deeper blue than that even)*
Hardness: *Did not test. Assuming hard since the pH is high?*
Alkalinity: *Did not test. Doesn't the high pH mean it is alkaline?*

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? *Paler in colour, whiteness under/behind the gills and under the head (not spots), and completely clamped fins.* 

How has your betta fish's behavior changed? *Inactive and not eating. Stays in corners with head at the surface and body drooping. Was not eating at all for almost a week but last two days he had a couple of pellets. But he's having a hard time catching the food, like he can't see or smell it properly. He was also darting at times and twitching a little, but I haven't seen him do that in a couple days.*

When did you start noticing the symptoms? *3-4 weeks ago with the lethargy. At first I thought he'd get better by himself.*
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? *As mentioned.*
Does your fish have any history of being ill?* No*
How old is your fish (approximately)? * 7 months*

He seems to be doing a little bit better in the last two days in terms of colour and eating. But otherwise he's still inactive, clamped fins, and the whiteness. I did one dip with Methylene Blue yesterday so far.

Once he's healthy I will get a bigger tank and not let the ammonia go so high. I'll also try to get a heater. I will also gradually lower the pH. I don't want to do it now while he's sick because the fluctuation might be too much for him. Or should I do it now? Derailing a bit here but what is a good way of lowering the pH? I've read that pH Down is not good to use.
Is the water conditioner supposed to affect the pH as well? Or just neutralizes chlorine and other heavy metals?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't answer your question about the meth blue dip. From your post it seems to be that his main problem has been the inadequate water changes & no heat. While I advocate having larger tanks I advocate more keeping their homes clean & heated regardless of size. If the water conditions are not proper then you will see Bettas exhibit some of the behavior you have describe. I don't think he had/has an external parasite or fungus but without seeing a pic I can't say for certain. Your Ph is fine, its best not to adjust it, trying to lower it can cause more problems than its worth whether he's healthy or not. Different water conditioners can do different things but typically do not effect Ph. I give you a pat on the back for being open minded & willing to improve his living conditions. IMO, he needs clean, warm, treated water more than the meth blue.


----------



## nsarine (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply shellieca!

I did hear back from Kordon (the meth blue company) and they said that for a fungal infection you should do it daily until the fungus is gone. I did do it one more time, but since I'm not 100% sure what's wrong, I'm hesitant. Although meth blue is pretty safe from what I read. It stains like crazy though!

It's hard to tell if the whiteness is going away. But he is eating better the last few days than he was last week.
Maybe the whiteness is just part of the overall paleness and that is just how that part of his body discolours...

I will go to the local aquarium shop, maybe with my betta, and ask them.

Attached are some pics. Sorry they're not clear - I'll try to grab some with an actual camera later.
(Btw the tank isn't usually empty...I removed the gravel and plastic plant to monitor his droppings to see if it wasn't swim bladder related. He seems to be pooping fine  )


----------

